# Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Hallo, ich suche einen neuen Fernseher der max 1000€ kostet. Die Anforderungen sind mindestens 3 hdmi Eingänge und 40-42 Zoll Größe. An dem Gerät soll eine Konsole, ein Computer und ein Blu-Ray-Payer per hdmi angeschlossen werden. Wichtig sind mir die Bildqualität bei Spielen(Input Lag?) und HD Filmen, 3D spielt keine Rolle. Über Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mfg

Ich 15


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Hey,

bin auch auf der suche und nach vielen Recherchen würd ich Dir diese beiden Modelle emfehlen:

Samsung UE40C6000 101,6 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sony BRAVIA KDL-40EX605 101,6 cm: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Würde bei den beiden modells aber eher den Samsung vorziehen da er günstiger ist und auch die 100Hz technologie nuzt, der sony nicht

ich bin nur auf der suche nach einen 46 Zöller.....müsste aber noch meinen 42 Zoll Panasonic Plasma loswerden


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

wie ist denn der samsung c750 in Vergleich zu denen, die du aufgelistet hast?


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Sicher nicht schlecht aber mit 3D fähigen geräten hab ich mich nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt da ich das nicht brauche und auch nicht mag mit einer extra Brille verkrampft vorm TV zu sitzen 

der 40C750 hat aber ein Normales LCD Panel und kein LED was den Stromverbrauch erhöht und die Gehäusetiefe vergrössert.

Ich habe momentan die einstellung das wenn man schon jetzt einen LCD kauft dann sollte er schon eine LED hintergrundbeleuchtung besitzen.


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

LED wollte ja ich eigentlich auch(dachte das hätte er) So, jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage samsung 6000 und der 6700 ? Wo sind da die Unterschiede ?


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ich denke die einzigen unterschiede ist das etwas andere Design, der Preis und das der 6700 Internet TV kann was man nicht zwangsweise brauchen wird

würde zum 6000er greifen da er erheblich günstiger ist wenn du kein INternet TV brauchst


unterschiede zum 6000 auf 6200 gibt es keine ausser das der 6200 etwas neuer ist ansonsten sind die von den daten her exact gleich


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Danke du hast mir sehr geholfen Ich werde mir den 6000 nochmal in Geschäft anschauen und mich dann wahrscheinlich für ihn entscheiden Dann würde ich Preislich sogar unter meinen Vorstellungen bleiben.  

2 Fragen habe ich aber noch:
1. Wie sieht es mit hdmi kabeln aus ich bräuchte 2*ca2m Welches ist da gut?(Mein Bruder hat ein billiges 5m und das Bild ist oben und unten oft asynchron).

2. Mein PC steht leider so das wenn ich ihn per Kabel an den Fernseher anschließen möchte(wenn das Kabel nicht quer durchs Zimmer gelegt wird) ein 15 Meter hdmi Kabel brauche Das Problem ist davon gibt es nicht viele und die die es gibt sind teuer. Wie sieht es da mit den 15m Kabel für 50€ von HAMA aus? Ich hätte kein Lust viel Geld für ein Kabel auszugeben nur damit ich am Ende feststelle das es nichts taugt.


----------



## Xion4 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ganz klar empfehle ich dieses Angebot:

3D-TV: Samsung LE46C750 mit Christstollen für 969? ? UPDATE » Fernseher » Schnäppchenfuchs.com

Habe ich gerade selbst wahrgenommen, und für Schwiegerletern war auch noch ein toller Stollen mit dabei. Du musst den Stollen und den TV in den Warenkorb packen, dann funktioniert der dort angegebene Gutschein Code.

Ich denke mehr Technik gibt es für das Geld zur Zeit nicht.

Hatte vorher auf knapp 3m Sitzabstand nen 40" Samsung der A-Serie, jedoch war bei dem das Bild nicht annähernd so gut. Weshalb ich auch arge Befürchtungen hatte das der 46" zu groß ist, aber passt.


----------



## Butzzze (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Also ich habe mir den hier geleistet:
LG 47LE5500 119,4 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

47 Zoll, grandios groß! Super Bild, meiner Meinung nach. Edge-LED, dadurch keine 3cm dick (find ich sehr cool). 4 HDMI-Eingänge. Nach Firmware-Update kann er jede Menge Internet-Anwendungen, unter anderem Internet-Radio. Ich spiele viel XBOX und muss sagen, dass das Bild echt gut aussieht. Keine Verzerrungen oder Konturen usw. Er hat einen extra Spielmodus, in dem alle Bildverbesserungen ausgestellt werden, um Input-Lag zu vermindern.

Naja, kannst du dir ja mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ich denke ich werde mir den samsung 6000 holen(Fernseher in der Preisklasse scheinen alle schwächen zu haben wenn man sich die Testberichte so anschaut...) da er relativ günstig ist und ich somit noch Geld für eine ps3 über hab. Aber diese fragen habe ich noch:

1. taugt ein 15 Meter 50€ hdmi Kabele etwas?  
2. Wie bekomme ich Sound auf meinen Fernseher wenn ich meinen PC anschließe?(hab eine Asus Xonar DX) kann die Grafikkarte das Soundsignal der Xonar über den hdmi Ausgang Mitschleifen?
3.Was brauche ich meine Teufel Boxen(5.1, Clinch) an den Fernseher anzuschließen?

Vor allem Frage 1 und 2 muss ich noch vor dem kauf klären.


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Bei HDMI Kabeln ist es relativ egal da eh nur Digital Signale durchkommen.

Es kommt darauf an was für eine Grafikkarte du benuzt....wenn Du z.B. eine Radeon der 5000er serie nuzt dann ist eine integrierte 7.1 Soundkarte für den Sound über den HDMI Ausgang zuständig Funktioniert super, habs selbst getestet (Anstecken und fertig)

Wenn deine Grafikkarte keine integrierte soundkarte hat dann kannste sicher über Cinchkabel zum TV gehen oder über nen optischen ausgang sofertn die ASUS Xonar einen besizt


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an was für eine Grafikkarte du benuzt....wenn Du z.B. eine Radeon der 5000er serie nuzt dann ist eine integrierte 7.1 Soundkarte für den Sound über den HDMI Ausgang zuständig Funktioniert super, habs selbst getestet (Anstecken und fertig)


Ich habe eine gtx460. Hat die eine integrierte Soundkarte drin?


----------



## Xion4 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

PS: gerade bei nem HDMI Kabel sollte man ab einer gewissen Kabellänge schon zu hochwertign greifen, ich mein bis 3 bzw. 5 Meter konnte es ruhig das "einfache" sein, drüber hinaus aber doch eher etwas wertiges.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Soweit ich weis hat der c6000 aber keinen so geringen inputlag. Und Hdmi kabel gehen oder gehen nicht so ist es bei digitaler übertragung.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

@Xion4
was ist für dich hochwertig?(link)

@p00nage
kannst du mir eine Alternative nennen?


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Wenn der Inputlag sehr wichtig ist, kannst dich hier ma durchlesen : http://www.hifi-forum.de/index.php?action=browseT&forum_id=116&thread=33625 . Viele der aktuellen LCD Tv´s hat Probleme mit Inpulag. Zb der C530 vs C650 da ist der C530 klar im vorteil obwohl er einiges günstiger ist   Kommen eig Plasma auch in Frage?


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Plasma kommt schon wegen den Stromverbrauch nicht infrage. Am liebsten wäre mir ein LCD mit LED. Ist der Inputlag wirklich so groß? merkt man das in Spielen?(Shooter ausgenommen)


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

du sparst mit nem edge-led 10-20€ im Jahr, dafür hast meist schlechtere ausleuchtung etc. Die neuen Plasma sind eig ungefähr auf LCD niveau


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Bei Plasmas gibt es nicht so viel Auswahl, welche sind denn deiner Meinung nach gut? Der Grund sind nicht nur die kosten sondern die Abwärme die so ein Ding entwickelt in Sommer sind es in meinen Zimmer praktisch immer mehr als 30°C. Wenn ich meinen Computer dann einstelle merke ich gleich das es sich viel schneller aufheizt.


----------



## p00nage (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

zb LG pk serie WICHTIG: Unterschiede/Ausstattung der LG PK Reihe 250/350/550/750/760/950, LG - HIFI-FORUM  oder halt der s20 von panasonic


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

was ist mit den LG 42LE8500(gibts woanders für 900€) Irgendwie kann ich mich mit den Gedanken jetzt noch einen Plasma zu holen nicht so recht anfreunden.


----------



## derseppl (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Den hab ich mir vor etwas über einen Monat gekauft. Meiner Meinung nach ist der für unter 1000€ DAS Schnäppchen schlechthin. Der große Vorteil bei dem ist ganz klar das Full-LED-Backlight. Das Schwarz ist endlich mal ein richtiges bei den LCD's 

Local Dimming verursacht übrigens einen hohen Inputlag, man kann das aber ausschalten bzw. bietet LG ein extra Profil zum spielen an. Ich hatte mal eine Wii angeschlossen und hab dann keinerlei Inputlag mehr gespürt. Bei Shootern ist es aber sicher nochmal was anderes, konnte ich jedoch nicht testen.
Ein weiterer Nachteil ist die spiegelnde Front. Aber dazu muss ich sagen, dass man einfach ein bisschen die Beleuchtung hochfahren muss und dann kann man auch bei widrigsten Bedingungen gut fernschaun. Ich hab den ziemlich suboptimal schräg zum Fenster stehen, wo die Sonne Mittags bis Nachmittags draufknallt, hab aber weniger Probleme bei der Sicht als bei meiner alten Röhre.

Die Vorteile sind natürlich zum einen das Local Dimming (ich steh total auf das echte Schwarz  ) und eine hervorragende Farbwiedergabe gegenüber normalen LCD's. Ich hatte auch die Chance den mit einem Plasma (42" von Panasonic. Hat mein Cousin vor einem dreiviertel Jahr ca. für ~800-900 gekauft. Modell weis ich nicht) zu vergleichen und konnte bei Farbe und Bewegungen keinen Unterschied feststellen. Mir hat das Bild von dem LG sogar besser gefallen, aber das ist sicher mein persönlicher Geschmack.

Einen kleinen Test der den Fernseher mMn treffend beschreibt findest du hier:
LG LE8500 - FlatpanelsHD

Ich hab den übrigens für knapp 1100€ gekauft und bereue bis heute keinen Cent. Demnach finde ich den für etwas über 900€ sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## kem2010 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Kauf dir den Samsung UE40C6700 | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 1000€ bekommst nix besseres! Bei LG und Plasma würde ich in deinem Fall einen großen Bogen machen! das ist keine persönliche Meinung sondern rein Objektiv!


----------



## derseppl (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ich will dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber wenn du eine bzw. deine Meinung als objektiv verkaufen willst, solltest du schon Gründe für deine Argumentation nennen.

Fakt ist, das es vom Kontrast und von den Schwarzwerten kein normales LCD oder LED-LCD mit einem Full-Backlight-LED aufnehmen kann. Versteh mich nicht falsch, Samsung baut mMn super Panels, aber immer Marken oder Technologien generell zu verteufeln halte ich für zu gewagt. Am besten ist wirklich man schaut sich, v.a. bei so einem Budget, die Geräte bei einem Händler an (z.B. Saturn o.ä.) und macht sich ein Bild von dem Bild 

Mir haben nämlich, im Vergleich zum LG mit Full LED, die Panels von Philips und Samsung nicht so gefallen. Das Schwarz war halt doch nicht schwarz sondern hatte immer einen kleinen Graustich. Manche störts und manche nicht. Deshalb sollte man sicher selber ein Bild davon machen wo die Präferenzen liegen. Der LG steht mMn (nein ich erhebe nicht den Anspruch objektiv zu sein^^) einem Samsung oder Philips im selben Preisbereich jedoch nichts nach.


----------



## p00nage (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Kauf dir den Samsung UE40C6700 | Geizhals.at Deutschland für 1000€ bekommst nix besseres! Bei LG und Plasma würde ich in deinem Fall einen großen Bogen machen! das ist keine persönliche Meinung sondern rein Objektiv!



jo ich hätte da auch gern fakten wenns objektiv sein soll. alles verteufeln und dann nen edge-led empfehlen und als des non plus ultra darstellen...


----------



## kem2010 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ok, stimmt man sollte ne Aussage auch begründen! Nun ja, da ich seit 3,5 Jahren Tv-Verkäufer bin wollt ichs halt eben kurz und bündig machen.
Ich wollte natürlich nichts verteufeln weder LG noch Plasma Geräte aber in seinem Fall mit einem Budge von 1000€ und 40 Zoll liefer einfach der Samsung das beste Bild. 
Klar ist die 9000 Serie von LG ein Super Fernseher aber der preislich weit über dem Grenzwert. 

Also nun zu den Fakten.

Technisch gesehen ist natürlich ein Full-Led Fernseher mit dem man Local jeden Fleck besser ausleuchten kann besser als ein Edge Led TV.
Nur muss ich sagen das bis Heute ich noch kein unterschied im Bild gesehen habe obwohl ich täglich 8 stunden vor diesen TV's stehe, bei dem ein Full-Led VOM Kontrast erheblich besser war wie ein Edge Led.
Der Vergleich vom Samsung zum LG: Ok Samsung hat einen gewissen blaustich drin im Schwarzen, aber der schwarzwert ist trotzdem gut genug, doch beim weißwert ist Lg im vergleich schlechter, ein reineres weiß hat der Samsung. 
Was die Schnelligkeit anbelangt ist auch LG bei der einsteiger bzw mittelklasse nicht gerade vielversprechend. die 4900'er und 5000'er Serie hatten trotz 200 Hz Nachzieheffekte--> hab ich auch mehrmals seitens Kunden zur Reklamation aufgenommen. 
Bei Samsung oder anderen großen Herstellern (Sony, Panasonic, Philips) genügt eigentlich schon 100Hz damit man ein stabiles Bild hat.

Und das Hauptargument wieso um den Preis und dieser große man den Samsung nehme ist das Pixelverhalten. D.h. bei Full HD Bildern liefert auch ein 300€ Fernseher ein sehr glattes und brillantes Bild.

Doch das ganze sieht bei minderwertigeren Auflösungen(wie Pal Signal oder .avi) ganz anders aus, Die beste Glättung erreicht der Samsung, dann Sony, erst dann LG....usw! Technisch wird dieses Verhalten natürlich nirgendwo in zahlen erfasst. Die jenigen die mir nicht glauben sollten einfach mal eine alte DVD von 1995 nehmen und mit einem Bluray Player an allen Herstellern probieren, dann wird man meine Aussage bestätigen können.

Und aufgrund dieser Tatsachen ist um 1000€ und 40" die beste alternative der Samsung!


----------



## Xion4 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Und was sagt der Fachmann denn dann zum LE46-C750, welcher auch in die Preisklasse fallen würde? Hab ihn nun an der Wand, sollte erst der UE46-C7700 werden, aber die 600€ Preisunterschied investiere ich dann mal lieber in ein schönes Speakerset.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

So ich war heute bei Saturn und und musste Festellen das ich 46 Zoll brauche Der c750( der bis gesten in Angebot war ) hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen. Von Plasma war ich jedoch enttäuscht der Panasonic hat mir nicht Gefallen (Vielleicht war er auch falsch eingestellt oder hatte kein gutes Signal...)  Nun denn Vorschläge für ein LCD mit 46 Zoll werden benötigt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Also nun zu den Fakten.
> 
> Technisch gesehen ist natürlich ein Full-Led Fernseher mit dem man Local jeden Fleck besser ausleuchten


Leider kann Full-Led nicht jeden Feck sondern nur Sektionen(mit einer gewissen Anzahl an Leds) ausleuchten. Wenn jetzt z.B.: ein Sternenhimmel dargestellt werden soll, sind alle Sektionen an und es kommt zu Überstrahlungen. Oder wenn nur z.B.: ein Mond dargestellt werden soll, kann es zur Koronabildung kommen, weil die Sektionen größer als der Mond sind bzw. sich nicht direkt hinter dem Mond befinden.
Trotzdem haben Geräte mit Full-Led-Matrix & Local-Dimming natürlich Vorteile. 


> kann besser als ein Edge Led TV.


 Edge-Led oder Leuchtstoffröhren leuchten immer alles aus(also quasi eine Sektion). Vorteile von Edge-Led ist eine besonders flache Bauweise und geringerer Stromverbrauch(im Gegensatz zu z.B.: Full-Led-Geräten die deutlich mehr Leds verbaut haben und tieferes Gehäuse brauchen, weil die Leds hinter dem Bildschirm sind und nicht im Rahmen).


> Nur muss ich sagen das bis Heute ich noch kein unterschied im Bild gesehen habe obwohl ich täglich 8 stunden vor diesen TV's stehe, bei dem ein Full-Led VOM Kontrast erheblich besser war wie ein Edge Led.


Flashlights, Clouding oder unausgeglichene Ausleuchtung ist hauptsächlich nur in absolut dunklen Räumen(ohne Lichtquelle) zu erkennen. In Verkäufsräumen(bzw. Raum mit Lichtquelle) sieht man davon eigentlich nichts.
Außerdem gibt es bei Full-Leds Unterschiede, was die Bilddarstellung betrifft. Weiße Full-Leds sind nicht so gut wie drei farbige Full-Leds(Grundfarben). Geräte mit drei unterschiedlich farbigen Full-Leds sind sehr selten.


----------



## kem2010 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Flashlights, Clouding oder unausgeglichene Ausleuchtung ist hauptsächlich nur in absolut dunklen Räumen(ohne Lichtquelle) zu erkennen. In Verkäufsräumen(bzw. Raum mit Lichtquelle) sieht man davon eigentlich nichts.
> Außerdem gibt es bei Full-Leds Unterschiede, was die Bilddarstellung betrifft. Weiße Full-Leds sind nicht so gut wie drei farbige Full-Leds(Grundfarben). Geräte mit drei unterschiedlich farbigen Full-Leds sind sehr selten.


 zum ergänzen-> Full-Leds die nicht mit gleich viel Herz ausgestattet sind wie das Panel, zb Tv mit 200HZ Hintergrundbeleuchtung mit Full Led, --> bei schnellen Bewegungen bilden sich zu 99% Schatteneffekte weil das locale ausleuchten ohne 200 HZ Schaltung Schatten hervor bringt, deshalb sind manche Hersteller klüger geworden wie Philips und haben die neuste 9000'er Serie mit 400Hz Ausgestattet-->(Panel =200Hz + Hintergrundbeleuchtung=200 Hz-->400Hz insgesamt), nur so ist bei einem Full Led ein Schatteneffekt ausgeschlossen.

Sehr Detailiert, aber im endeffekt interessieren diese Fakten die auch jeder Tv Verkäufer lernt den Kunden nicht, weils einfach zu tief in die materie geht, vergleichsweise wenn man jetzt ne grafikkarte in nem Pc Fachgeschäft kaufen will, und der Verkäufer fängt an zu erzählen von wieviel transistoren, wieviel gflops.....usw jede grafikkarte hat, 
--> das ist meiner meinung nach unsin, weil erstens versteht das der endkunde villeicht gar nicht, für ihn ist dann nur wichtig welche grafikkarte für sein budge und für games die er spielt *am besten geeignet ist*. 
Der Kontrast ist heutzutage schon so gut, auch bei LCD's da kann mann ohne denken zuschlagen. Das war villeicht vor 3 Jahren ein Thema wo es wirklich Fernseher gab die einen extrem schlechten Kontrast hatten, aber das ist vorbei!


----------



## kem2010 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



Xion4 schrieb:


> Und was sagt der Fachmann denn dann zum LE46-C750, welcher auch in die Preisklasse fallen würde? Hab ihn nun an der Wand, sollte erst der UE46-C7700 werden, aber die 600€ Preisunterschied investiere ich dann mal lieber in ein schönes Speakerset.



Wieviel abstand hast zum TV?


----------



## Xion4 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

knapp 3 Meter, an der Rückenlehne 3,50  Aber bei HD Material in meinen Augen für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

hast du 3D auch schon getestet? bei mir steht zz die wahl zwischen c750 und c6970 oder doch iwas anderes


----------



## Xion4 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Nein, musste meinen BR Player wieder zurückschicken...fiepte im Betrieb, und der 3d Modus, sprich das Umwandeln vpn 2d in 3d war jetzt nur kurz getestet und okay. Das wird erst mit nem richtigen 3d Film getestet, dann aber richtig 

Der Fernseher selbst ist ne Bombe, hätte nicht gedacht einen so gro0en Unterschied zu meinem LE40-A615 zu sehen, und mit dem war ich eigentlich zufrieden. Mit Einstellungen, sprich den perfekten Bildeinstellungen werd ich mich Weihnachten beschäftigen.

Wollte erst den UE46-C7700 aber dem Preisunterschied kann ich getrost auf Clouding und Co verzichten, die 3cm mehr Tiefe machen auch nichts aus, und der Stromverbrauch ist bei nicht mal 10 Stunden Betrieb pro Woche auch egal.


----------



## kem2010 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



Xion4 schrieb:


> knapp 3 Meter, an der Rückenlehne 3,50  Aber bei HD Material in meinen Augen für den Preis unschlagbar.



Dann kommts drauf an, was am meisten kuckst! wenns zu 80 Prozent HD-Material ist, dann kannst getrost die 7'er Serie Samsung in 46 Zoll nehmen!

Wenn du aber vielmehr Tv (nicht HD Sender) kuckst, dann nimm den 6'er Led von Samsung in 40 Zoll, sonst wirst wegen dem abstand kein optimales Bild haben.... ! ! !


----------



## Xion4 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Der Zug ist abgefahren, letzte Woche geliefert und an die Wand gepackt. Hatte vorher nen LE40-A615, und es ist selbst bei recht schlechten Bildquellen ein deutlich besseres Bild. Hängt alles an nem HD Receiver mit Upscaling. Geht ganz gut


----------



## Ich 15 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ich fande den c750 ganz gut aber jetzt lese ich auf amazon von Clouding und Inputlag. Gibt es denn keinen vernünftigen LCD Fernseher ohne Inputlag?(zum c750 "Die Bildqualität ist spitze genau wie der Sound und alles andere, jedoch ist bei mir das Problem, dass das Bild beim Spielen (PS3) verzögert ist. Angenommen man drückt jetzt auf eine beliebige Taste, dann passiert dies erst ein paar Millisekunden später") Ich möchte gt5 zocken da hätte ich keine Lust auf Inputlag


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

von samsung ist zb der c530 nen zocker tv mit denk ich 14ms im gamemode, der c650 hat da schon 45ms und vom c750 hab ich grad keine info. Viele der aktuellen LCD hat probs mit inputlag, meistens sind die günstigen besser zum zocken


----------



## kem2010 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



p00nage schrieb:


> von samsung ist zb der c530 nen zocker tv mit denk ich 14ms im gamemode, der c650 hat da schon 45ms und vom c750 hab ich grad keine info. Viele der aktuellen LCD hat probs mit inputlag, meistens sind die günstigen besser zum zocken



Naja eigentlich ist dieser inputlag kein fehler, sondern die 100 Hz bz 200 Hz sind dafür verantwortlich! Das Inputsignal wird nicht sofort ans schirm gezaubert, sondern beim 100Hz'er wird vorhernoch ein zwischenbild berechnet in die bildfolge eingefügt und erst dann kommt das bild zum panel und genau deswegen die verzögerung vom input bis zum output! günstigere modelle haben keine 100 Hz und einen großen arbeitschritt weniger....


----------



## N8Mensch2 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Aber 100 hz lässt sich doch deaktivieren bzw. haben die TVs oft einen Gamemodus, der die Bildverbesserer deaktiviert.

Mein TV hat auch einen Gamemodus und da habe ich einen Imutlag von ~45 gemessen. Verzögerungen kann ich aber z.B.: in Rennspielen(u.a. Dirt2) definitiv nicht feststellen, gehen sehr gut von der Hand(wie auch GTA4, Fallout3 etc. mit Gamepad). Schnelle Onlineshooter würde ich aber mit Maus nicht unbedingt drauf spielen wollen, sicher ist sicher(da bevorzuge ich meinen 226BW - Inputlag ~4).
Ohne Gamemodus liegt der Imputlag angeblich bei ~85 und das merkt dann natürlich deutlich.

*Edit: *Obwohl hier etwas von 22 ms(Gamemodus) inputlag steht. Weiß nicht, ob ich meiner Messung vertrauen kann 
_("Input lag (rel. to Samsung F96) = 22ms in [Game Mode] or over VGA; 85ms otherwise").

_


----------



## p00nage (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



kem2010 schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich ist dieser inputlag kein fehler, sondern die 100 Hz bz 200 Hz sind dafür verantwortlich! Das Inputsignal wird nicht sofort ans schirm gezaubert, sondern beim 100Hz'er wird vorhernoch ein zwischenbild berechnet in die bildfolge eingefügt und erst dann kommt das bild zum panel und genau deswegen die verzögerung vom input bis zum output! günstigere modelle haben keine 100 Hz und einen großen arbeitschritt weniger....



Und wo hab ich des geschrieben ? ich hab vom Gamemode geredet und da zeig mir einen der da 100hz oder mehr hat. Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das Inputlag ein Fehler ist. Die 14ms und 45ms sind bei 50 bzw 60Hz und wie lautet dann deine Erklärung oder hast du da keine Standardfloskel mehr? Aber wenigstens scheinst du dich  mehr wie 99% aller Tv Verkäufer in den Elektronikmärkten mit dem Thema zu befassen


----------



## Ich 15 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Sind 50Hz nicht ein bisschen wenig? Wenn es von Samsung nix gutes gibt wie sieht es den mir sony und philips aus?


----------



## p00nage (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

naja es geht um gamemode und da laufen alle mit so wenig herz ( soweit ich weis)


----------



## kem2010 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



p00nage schrieb:


> Und wo hab ich des geschrieben ? ich hab vom Gamemode geredet und da zeig mir einen der da 100hz oder mehr hat. Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das Inputlag ein Fehler ist. Die 14ms und 45ms sind bei 50 bzw 60Hz und wie lautet dann deine Erklärung oder hast du da keine Standardfloskel mehr? Aber wenigstens scheinst du dich  mehr wie 99% aller Tv Verkäufer in den Elektronikmärkten mit dem Thema zu befassen



mann wieso so aggresiv, hab nur tatsachen wiederlegt...  ! Und die 14 od. 45ms sind natürlich theorie, aber eins kann ich euch allen sagen in der Praxis sieht's immer ganz anders aus in der Tv Branche. 

Bei Spielkonsolen hab ich bisher nur einen Fernseher getestet und zwar den Sony Hx 800'er mit PS3 (GT5) und konnte keine Lags feststellen.--> entweder liegts an der super kompatibilität zwischen den beiden geräten, oder es war wirklich ein inputlag vorhanden und mein empfinden hats nicht registriert.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

@kem2010 
was hältst du denn vom KDL-46EX505?


----------



## kem2010 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> @kem2010
> was hältst du denn vom KDL-46EX505?



Preis Leistung geht so Full HD 100 Hz in 46 Zoll für 1000€ ist net schlecht, aber der 505 ist quasi ein einsteiger model, und für 1000€ ist die bildqualität bischen zu schwach, bessere alternative dazu ist die 700'er serie Sony KDL-46EX700 | Geizhals.at Österreich 46 ex 700 -->1099€, ist wenigstens mittelklasse, hat nen besseren bildprozessor, besseren kontrast und ne bessere pixelglättung, P/L ist hier viel besser! Was hast für ein Anschluss, Kabel-TV oder SAT????


----------



## kem2010 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

oder hier bei amazon kost er sogar gleich viel wie der 500'er Sony KDL-46EX701 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## Xion4 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Dann kann man auch den LE46-C750 nehmen, auch bei 1000€


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

den Sony KDL-46EX700 gibt es beim MM für 950€. Ich hab ihn mir heute angeschaut, muss aber sagen das mir der samsung 6200 und c750 von der Bildqualität besser gefallen haben, jetzt überlege ich ob ich den c750 oder 6700 mit 46 Zoll oder Philips 46PFL7605H
 nehmen sollte? Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Oder doch noch was anderes (besseres für den Preis). 1100€ ist die absolute Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## kem2010 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> den Sony KDL-46EX700 gibt es beim MM für 950€. Ich hab ihn mir heute angeschaut, muss aber sagen das mir der samsung 6200 und c750 von der Bildqualität besser gefallen haben, jetzt überlege ich ob ich den c750 oder 6700 mit 46 Zoll oder Philips 46PFL7605H
> nehmen sollte? Welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Oder doch noch was anderes (besseres für den Preis). 1100€ ist die absolute Schmerzgrenze.



Nimm den Samsung 6700'er oder wenn 3D möchtest den 750'er sind beide spitzen geräte, aber ja nicht den Philips 7605 (hat fast den selben Pixelprozessor wie die 5000'er Serie und der ist alles andere als gut).


----------



## Ich 15 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kaufberatung Fernseher <1000€*

Ich habe mich jetzt für den 6700 entschieden.  An alle danke für die Beratung.

Mfg 

Ich 15


----------

